# confused (male or female)



## 4good (May 9, 2005)

hello everybody

i have four plants (about 5 weeks old cannabis indica probably) and i always thought that 1 is female because it is much taller and with little flowers on it, and other 3 are males because they are small and without flowers. and about 5 days ago some kind of plowder began to fall from my tallest plant. 
i question whether i was right about males and females...

bless and love


----------



## 4good (May 9, 2005)

ups...

i posted it then looked through previous posts and found answer.

so i have 3females 
probably it wont be sensi after those plowder felt on them?
what could do with that male? could it be useful for something?


----------



## Goldie (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like you may have 3 pregnant females.   If you want sensi, put them in front of a fan (remove that male completely!) and try to blow the pollen off, or give them a good misting, or both.

Males, I hear, are good for making hash or tinctures.


----------



## 4good (May 10, 2005)

thank you, Goldie!

i did a fan and i separeted him from my girls


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 11, 2005)

If they have been polenated. There is nothing you can do. They will have seeds. No way getin around it. Just finish them and start over. The taller ones will more often then not be male. Shorter ones will more often be female. I hope you took clones of all of them. Throw the male clones away so you know you are starting off with all female plants next round.

make sure you wash the walls and the light and everything inside the box that the pollen might have come in contact with. Clothes, tools, everything.


----------



## cincy boy (May 12, 2005)

kill that male right away man or all plants in 100 so foot radis will be seedy as **** trust me my friend grew out side and was keeping the males for hash as goldie said and turned out he had to use the hole 5 plants for hash wasent too tasty ethier


----------



## brainwreck (May 12, 2005)

first pic: female
second pic: male

greetz


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 12, 2005)

Nice Pic's B.W.


----------



## 4good (May 15, 2005)

and why polenated plants are bad? are they not so strong?


----------



## brainwreck (May 15, 2005)

thx DS, no 4good, this won't make them less potent, but they will develop seeds, and you don't want seeds in weed yuo're gonna smoke.

greetz


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 15, 2005)

brainwreck said:
			
		

> thx DS, no 4good, this won't make them less potent, but they will develop seeds, and you don't want seeds in weed yuo're gonna smoke.
> 
> greetz


 
I thought that the female plant will stop THC production and start producing seeds. In a sensi plant the clyaxes will swell up with THC instead of seeds. Or something along them lines. I thought I read that somewhere. This post is more of a question then a statment. I'll have to read up on it. But I thought sensi buds have a higher THC content. Well, maybe it's just content and doesnt effect potency. But you would think more THC the better the high.


----------



## notthecops (May 15, 2005)

It will lessen the postency.  But you should still get good bud from it.  You'll just have to pick the seeds out.

DS is right.  It makes the plant focus more on reproducing, and less on the THC.  Instead of growing nice fluffy EMPTY seed pods loaded with THC, it'll produce the seed inside the pod, and thus give you less potency.  But not so much less that I'd throw it out.  It'll still be good weed.


----------

